# Minnesota Mini-Herf



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

I have been talking to a few people that live in MN through an email list and I believe we will be getting together to enjoy a few cigars on Saturday June 11th about 4pm. I think we are meeting at the Liffey Irish Pub over on W 7th in St Paul. I just sent out an email making sure that I am correct on that assumption so I will post when I am completly positive.

If you are going to be attending please post here so I can relay how many people are going to attend.

-Nathan


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

I was correct. The Liffey Irish Pub. They are supposed to have a great patio and they are cigar friendly if we are pushed from the patio because of the dreaded rain forest climate that we have been having latly.

Address is;
Liffey Irish Pub
175 7th St W
St Paul, MN


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

I'll be in St. Paul June 14-16. I believe we are going to Plum's on the evening of the 14th. I have some business on Wednesday (in St. Paul and Winona), until around 7:00 pm ish. Then I'm not sure what's up. Leave early Thursday morning.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'll be up in Brainerd, MN from the 13th - 20th of June. my first trip up there, so i dont' have a clue how close it is to anything else.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Matt R said:


> I'll be in St. Paul June 14-16. I believe we are going to Plum's on the evening of the 14th. I have some business on Wednesday (in St. Paul and Winona), until around 7:00 pm ish. Then I'm not sure what's up. Leave early Thursday morning.


I am not too sure I will have a huge amount of time those days but if you would like I could show you to my favorite B&M shop and smoke a cigar or two with you  Just give me a PM and I will give you my phone number just give me a call if you have some free time after 5pm one of those days 



IHT said:


> i'll be up in Brainerd, MN from the 13th - 20th of June. my first trip up there, so i dont' have a clue how close it is to anything else.


Unfortunatly Brainerd is a few hours from where I am at.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

IHT said:


> i'll be up in Brainerd, MN from the 13th - 20th of June. my first trip up there, so i dont' have a clue how close it is to anything else.


Brainard is about 3 hours north of St. Paul.. you must be either golfing or fishing up there?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

aahagel said:


> Brainard is about 3 hours north of St. Paul.. you must be either golfing or fishing up there?


working or motorcycle racing!!

....

okay, working. i'll be doing a military exercise with the 1st BDE 34th INF (national guard) guys up there...

when is the BIR round of the AMA this year?? hope someone can beat that pompus ass, matt mladin!! what a jackass that guy is.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Well a few people emailed me saying they wernt gonna be able to make it. I don't know if anyone is going but I will show up over there just in case someone comes.

-Nathan


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I'll be in minnesota (minneapolis/roseville) in late september. I'd be up for something then...


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Par tell me when you are coming here and we will get together.

Matt R is it still on for tomorrow?


----------

